

Nootrobox Launches Smart Drugs Subscription Service - jhchen
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/22/nootrobox-launches-its-smart-drugs-subscription-service/

======
a904guy
The ingredients can be purchased on Amazon (Prime too)

[http://www.amazon.com/Nutrigold-Bacopa-Clinically-proven-
Bac...](http://www.amazon.com/Nutrigold-Bacopa-Clinically-proven-BacoMind-
capsules/dp/B004S5SN66/) [http://www.amazon.com/Now-Foods-L-Theanine-Veg-
Capsules-60-C...](http://www.amazon.com/Now-Foods-L-Theanine-Veg-
Capsules-60-Count/dp/B000H7P9M0/)

------
jmondo
Bought a dabbler pack on launch a few weeks ago. This stuff is awesome! Glad
they are getting some publicity. They deserve it for sure. Check it out

~~~
geoffwoo
Thanks jmondo! Appreciate it!

